# Shindaiwa Tank



## rallen (Jul 1, 2006)

CAn someone tell me if I need to remove the throtle assy. etc. to remove fuel tank on T 18 trimmer, I have removed three screws but tank is still pretty solid. Are the rubber cushions removable before the tank comes off or will I need to take off more parts around the tank. Thanks


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I've got a copy of the illustreated parts brake down in PDF if that will help @


http://esnips.com/web/SHINDAIWA


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel tank should come off without removing the throttle cable or assembly. The rubber cushions come out pretty easily once the tank is removed.


----------

